# Kann man Schriften glätten?



## Fats (1. Feb 2007)

Hallöchen,

gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, beim Bildererstellen Schriften zu glätten? Mir kommt die Ausgabe ziemlich kantig vor. 
Hier mal ein paar Zeilen, wie ich meine Grafiken generiere:


```
BufferedImage img = new BufferedImage(width, height, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB);
Graphics2D g2d = img.createGraphics();             
g2d.setColor(Color.RED);
g2d.drawString("Hallo Echo",10,20);
g2d.dispose();       
ImageIO.write(img, image_type, new File(filename));
```

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## The_S (1. Feb 2007)

Schau dir mal Graphics2D#setRenderingHint an

[edit]

```
graphics2D.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);
```


----------



## hupfdule (1. Feb 2007)

Müsste mit Graphics2D.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.Key, Object) gehen. Es gibt den RenderingHint ANTIALIASING.


----------



## Redfrettchen (1. Feb 2007)

```
g2d.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_TEXT_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_TEXT_ANTIALIAS_ON);
```
sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Fats (1. Feb 2007)

Cool, cool, cool! Das klappt!! Juhuu   

Vielen Dank

BTW: hab gesehen, daß man Texte auch speziell für LCDs aufbereiten kann. Ähm ... ist das denn wirklich sinnvoll?? Ich weiß doch gar nicht, womit der User sich ein Bild anschauen wird ...  ???:L 


Viele Grüße
Fats


----------

